# Forex Books



## Unintelinvestor (14 June 2011)

Hey guys

I want to learn a thing or two about forex after trading in the ASX for a few years.

Any must read books you guys can recommend for a beginner?

thanks


----------



## G-Zilla (14 June 2011)

Unintelinvestor said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want to learn a thing or two about forex after trading in the ASX for a few years.
> 
> ...





Fx Trading: An Australian Guide to Trading Foreign Exchange
by Alex Douglas

good overview, easy to read and fairly cheap too
(support Aussiestockforums.com store)

http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=5016&c=28&a=74


----------



## Paulo30 (15 June 2011)

I have this book as well.. it is a good book, and I even spoke with Alex at one time.. approachable guy.

Another good one is "Currency Trading for Dummies".. in fact I would recommend to anyone.




G-Zilla said:


> Fx Trading: An Australian Guide to Trading Foreign Exchange
> by Alex Douglas
> 
> good overview, easy to read and fairly cheap too
> ...


----------



## G-Zilla (16 June 2011)

I actually spoke to him too, I think it was to order the book from his website and request a signed copy 

When I received it he had signed it and wrote as the quote "manage your risk" - the best advice I have ever had for Forex.


----------



## Baiazid (5 July 2011)

One of the best books I've seen is: http://www.bookdepository.com/Day-Trading-Swing-Trading-Currency-Market-Kathy-Lien/9780470377369

Another one, but more technical is: http://www.bookdepository.com/Trading-Global-Currency-Markets-Cornelius-Luca/9780735204218


----------



## Hagrid (21 October 2011)

*Any good forex books for beginners?*

Hi,just wondered anyone could recommend any good books for beginners wanting to learn how trade forex.

Im pretty new to trading and want to learn more

Thanks


----------

